

Will the Singularity be Launched in Russia? - janedidi
http://ieet.org/index.php/IEET/more/goertzel201204121

======
googoobaby
Only if the Singularity involves transcendent crime and corruption. How can
people who can't even make a decent refrigerator even talk about this stuff
with a straight face?

~~~
nikatwork
at least the Russians still fund a decent space program.

~~~
googoobaby
Based on Phobos Grunt, decent means "on a par with North Korea". The vehicles
actually have to get where they're going first.

